# June 2009 M&M update



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

I've been a bit lame on the posting front, busy with work for once.

Anyways M&M are 1 year next month so I thought I would post a few photos before the birthday pics next month 

*Two sisters watching*









*Myrtle Poser*









*Next doors cat ( Benji Linus ) pays his daily visit.*









*Myrtle the flooze with Benji*









*Benji trys to raid the food bowl*








_Myrtle "Call that a tail"_

*Cat watching?*









*Whats that smell? *









*No flys are safe*









*Chilling* 









*Rare Marm Portraits*


















*On a mission*









*Watching lunch*









*After a hard day*









Hope you enjoy

Matt


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Fantastic pics  Gorgeous cats


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

They are STUNNING


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

They are the most wonderful cats, i love them. Your pics are so wonderful. xxx 

Cant wait for the birthday photos xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Stunning cats....beautiful pics.


----------



## xkittenx (Jul 3, 2009)

What amazing babies! they are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Beautiful photos and cats  love the one catching the fly!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Great photos (as normal) Matt. Your two are stunning!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW! Fantastic pics as always Matt & obviously it helps having such gorgeous models!! 

Can't wait for their birthday pics & can't believe they are nearly one!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

great pictures !! and what beautiful cats you have


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

lovely piccies there sooo cute x


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

That cat and the fly pic is amazing! What a shot.


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

wow your cats are so beautiful.
i bet your snap happy with ya camera havin those little posers


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone, glad you liked the photos. 
My fav is Myrtle and the fly.


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

Very stunning pictures! Gorgeous kitties!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

once again brilliant pictures, and what stunning cats,


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

great pics..wonderful cats , how lucky you are


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Simply stunning - especially the first photo.


----------



## kingston (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG your cats are stunning!!! What breed are they (I'm new to cats)?


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Krazycatlady said:


> Very stunning pictures! Gorgeous kitties!


Thank you 



colliemerles said:


> once again brilliant pictures, and what stunning cats,


Cheers colliemerles



purrlover said:


> great pics..wonderful cats , how lucky you are


Cheers purrlover, lucky when they are behaving.



ChinaBlue said:


> Simply stunning - especially the first photo.


Cheers ChinaBlue, glad you like the photos.



kingston said:


> OMG your cats are stunning!!! What breed are they (I'm new to cats)?


Hey kingston, thank you, they are Maine Coons.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Great pictures... what camera did you use for these photos?


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you, I use Nikon SLR bodies.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow your pictures are always stunning.....as are your cats!! Keep em coming!xx


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

What beauties. I also like the pics with them playing in the grass. Cute!


----------



## Rebecca and the pack (Jul 3, 2009)

Amazing photos! And what gorgous feline modles!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Stunning pictures of beautiful cats, i love your pictures  xxx


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Wow your pictures are always stunning.....as are your cats!! Keep em coming!xx


Many Thanks, more photos next month "I have some special birthday pics in mind"



sarahberra said:


> What beauties. I also like the pics with them playing in the grass. Cute!


Cheers sarahberra



Rebecca and the pack said:


> Amazing photos! And what gorgous feline modles!


Thanks Rebecca 



MADCAT said:


> Stunning pictures of beautiful cats, i love your pictures  xxx


Cheers MADCAT, thanks for the comments


----------

